# Anyone ordered from Kiss and Make up NY??



## blackbird (Aug 31, 2009)

I had a look and I couldn't find a thread about this.

But has anyone ordered from this store?? 

http://www.kissandmakeupny.com/

I placed an order with her about 3 weeks ago and paid via Paypal, I never got a confirmation email or any notification from her that the order went through. So I emailed her and asked her what was going on and she replied about 3 days later with "It's already been sent" That's it.. no tracking number, no receipt... nothing. So I replied asking her for those details and that was about a week ago and I've still heard nothing.  I started a paypal dispute a few days ago and still nothing. I'm so annoyed! Has anyone else used this store and had any problems??


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 31, 2009)

Is she an ebay seller? I recall an ebay seller with the same name, but they may be unrelated. I've never bought from them myself. Seems odd that she didnt give you a shipping number, but did you purchase priority?


----------



## chynegal (Aug 31, 2009)

its a store? u need to call them directly since it is a store


----------



## Candy Christ (Sep 1, 2009)

I clicked on the Contact Us link and they have two numbers listed, one Long Island and one NYC which means they're local numbers, not toll free. I'm not sure where you live but you can call if you don't mind long distance charges or just have someone you know who lives in NY call.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 1, 2009)

After I put the order through it said I would receive an email when she had shipped it with a tracking number. But yeah I'll give her a call and find out what's going on... I live in Australia so it'll definitely be long distance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol thanks guys


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 2, 2009)

I've ordered some Nars Laguna from her before and when I received it it was smashed beyond use. I sent her an email with some pics and she got back to me within an hour and said she'd send me another one out when she got more stock (they were out). About a week later she sent me another email telling me my new Laguna was on its way and just to throw out the old one.

I'm really surprised your having problems with your order cos she was fantastic with mine, probably the best service I've had from any site and I order on the net all the time and am in Oz too. She never gave me tracking numbers either but both times the product came within about a week.

I hope it gets sorted sweetie!!


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Sep 4, 2009)

I've ordered from them about 4 times, and the first time my order did take about 3 weeks or so to come. The other 3 took a week or two and I've ordered 4-5 items each time, so going from my experience, this is prob a once off, your stuff will come and if it doesn't I'm sure they'll reimburse you/re-ship. I've found she packages thing really well too so that's a plus. Hope it comes soon


----------



## blackbird (Sep 4, 2009)

I knoow, I really hope it comes soon or she gets back to me, cos it's pretty handy and cheap shipping so hopefully it's just a glitch!


----------



## Candy Christ (Sep 9, 2009)

OP, did you recieve your order yet?


----------



## darklocke (Sep 9, 2009)

I've ordered from Kiss and Makeup NY, and I was overly pleased with they way my ordered was handled. I paid by Paypal, and got my order within 6 working days from NY to Norway! 

I do know someone who's fighting a battle with them now, over an order that never arrived, but I would certainly order from them again if I ever need more NARS.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm a little late but I am in Australia and have ordered from them once before. 

I ordered the mario badescu whitening mask (since it's so darn expensive here) and got it in a reasonable time frame. It has been quite awhile since I placed that order though.

Hope you get things sorted out!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 12, 2009)

I placed my first order with the site on 5/9. I didn't hear anything for a whole week but I finally received a shipping notification and tracking number yesterday. Normally shipping from the US takes 10-14 days so I'm not expecting it soon :S

Hopefully the products arrived in one piece :S


----------



## pemily (Dec 11, 2012)

hi i know this is an old thread, but i was just about to order from them
  	laurenbeautyy from yt did and her stuff came.... anyone have any info to add?


----------

